# Foslom-Sacramento Group Ride: October 2nd, American River Bike Trail and Fair Oaks



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone, 

This Saturday's group ride will take us along the American River Bike Trail and some of the great back roads of Fair Oaks before returning back to Folsom. This is a more relaxed ride and is all flat with exception of some small rolling hills in Fair Oaks. This is one of our easier rides and is suited for strong beginners through advanced riders. 

Please note that starting in October 9th, we have some GREAT and more challenging rides coming up. On October 9th we will be doing a challenging ride up to Georgetown, the next weekend is an opportunity to do a 100K or 100 Mile ride on the flats out to Woodland, and the last weekend is a "Scary Hill Challenge" ride that should prove challenging for everyone.

Please invite anyone you would like to these rides and remember our ride schedule is now at: www.onlinecycling.com

I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday! 

Here are the Ride Details:

Date: Saturday, October 2nd

Bike Route: Starting point to the American River Bike Trail, up to Beals Pt, down to the Bike Trail to Fair Oaks, through some of the back roads of Fair Oaks, connecting back to the Bike Trail and then returning the same route.
Geared for Strong Beginners, Intermediate, and Advanced riders.
Meeting Location: Large Parking Lot in Historic Folsom across from Karen's Bakery, Zinfandel Grill, and Bicycles Plus. Corner of Gold Lake Drive and Leidesdorf.
Route Distance: Approximately 38 Miles
Route Terrain: Flat 
Starting Time: 7:00am, Riders will leave at 7:15am sharp 
Please bring helmet, water, and food.
Questions: Quinn [email protected] 730-2003


----------

